
IPv6 in China - liotier
https://www.potaroo.net/ispcol/2018-12/chinav6.html
======
joecool1029
Whatever happened to ipv9 in China?
[https://www.chinatechnews.com/2004/07/07/1352-chinas-new-
gen...](https://www.chinatechnews.com/2004/07/07/1352-chinas-new-generation-
of-ipv9-network-technology-ready)

------
fangyuanziti
As a Chinese, I disable the IPv6. Our government wants to use it to track our
every single device.

~~~
glasslion
I believe they can still track you with IPv4.

~~~
htfy96
That's true. Carrier Grade NAT now records NAT log and sends them to tracking
servers.

------
larrysalibra
China's Yelp type app, Dianping, started advertising IPv6 support on the
splash screen of its iOS app sometime last year.
[https://twitter.com/larrysalibra/status/1091136507711090690](https://twitter.com/larrysalibra/status/1091136507711090690)

~~~
xvilka
Same for Taobao, Tmall, JD, Meituan, and dozen others.

